# I sure hope my Hackberry turns out like this!



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

This is some spalted hackberry I traded some local wood for. It's from Tennessee. If the hackberry I have sitting behind the garage turns out like this stuff, we are all in for a merry Christmas next year! I put a Wenge stopper in it and it sounds as outrageous as it looks. This one is now on my personal lanyard.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

wow, that does look sharp

I have not been a fan of hackberry but every once in a while something like you call comes along and makes me want to re-think it lol Bobby gave me a couple pen blanks a couple years ago, I messed up a few lol testing my dye phase, but I think I got one or two stashed away I might need to try someday getting back out and turning.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Looks great, did you torch it?


----------



## jfoster (Jun 30, 2008)

Nice looking call


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

That is absolutely beautiful. That would be my personnal favorite of all times. Great shape to it also. That is a true prize.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

You've topped even yoreself with that one, ET... Man..that's pretty..

Thought Bobby was the 'Hackberry King' around here...but you outdone him on that one.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Profish00 said:


> Looks great, did you torch it?


That's all spalting you see. All I did was try not to ruin it. 
BLO, and some buffing, no other finish. I was going to make it a bit shorter but I just couldn't part off that awesome figure on the far end. I don't think this was quarter sawn either. I think these were cut from slices, not logs or boards. I'll have to ask the guy how he did it.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

That is beautiful Richard... may be your best one yet.

Mark, when I was making wine bottle stoppers I would "torch it" with a regular old red shop rag. While turning at high speed I would hold the rag tightly between my hands and place it against the wood using lots of pressure until the wood would start smoking


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

That looks great. Guess I need to figure out what a hackberry tree is and start scouting for some wood.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I will have all the hackaberry you want in a month or so. If I can get settled down some. I have one tree down and several limbs that are going to have to be cut. Some may even be spalted by mother nature. All that that I had cut up is gone. That call looks great!!!!!!!!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

That is absolutely incredible. And to think, I hauled two Hackberry trees to the front for the trash guys to haul off.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Viking48 said:


> That is absolutely incredible. And to think, I hauled two Hackberry trees to the front for the trash guys to haul off.


I may be able to get more green Hackberry, but I don't have room to store it. If anyone wants some let me know and I'll ask the guy I got it from if there is more. I can ferry it to my house for pick up.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

ET....how did that stuff turn? That has some of the most incredible grain that I've seen in hackberry. When the spalting gets that much figure to it...the wood is usually too punky/soft to do anything with. Awesome work!!! jg


----------

